# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Seashell 3D background from Maidenhead Aquatics

## AquaticQuotient.com

Maidenhead sells a lot of tanks, including its own customised lines, so it stood to reason that it should introduce a range of solid backgrounds to compliment them, says Nathan Hill.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

